# Black Friday Sale on night hunting equipment coupon



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi All!

I just wanted to share with you all a Black Friday Sale that is going on over at
http://www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com

*25% off all orders over $99*.

price reductions of $34.99-79.99 on just 1 kit orders.

Enter coupon code BLACK14

Here is the newsletter with the sale information

http://www.mynewsletterbuilder.com/email/newsletter/1412215215

Good luck this season and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Fantastic thanks for sharing!


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

Should have indicated that this is a ONE day sale! Friday until 11:59 pm


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys I don't think you can beat Paul's lights and his service. I have 2 of his rifle mount lights and 1 headlamp.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------

